# PPCLI  WORLD WAR ONE WAR DIARIES  ON LINE



## 3rd Herd (30 Mar 2007)

War diaries - Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry​World War One​1914/11/04-1915/10/31 
http://data4.collectionscanada.ca/netacgi/nph-brs?s1=Princess$&s13=&s12=&l=0&s9=RG9&s7=9-52&Sect1=IMAGE&Sect2=THESOFF&Sect4=AND&Sect5=WARDPEN&Sect6=HITOFF&d=FIND&p=1&u=http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html&r=1&f=G

1915/11/01-1916/12/31 
http://data4.collectionscanada.ca/netacgi/nph-brs?s1=Princess$&s13=&s12=&l=0&s9=RG9&s7=9-52&Sect1=IMAGE&Sect2=THESOFF&Sect4=AND&Sect5=WARDPEN&Sect6=HITOFF&d=FIND&p=1&u=http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html&r=5&f=G



1917/01/01-1918/03/31 
http://data4.collectionscanada.ca/netacgi/nph-brs?s1=Princess$&s13=&s12=&l=0&s9=RG9&s7=9-52&Sect1=IMAGE&Sect2=THESOFF&Sect4=AND&Sect5=WARDPEN&Sect6=HITOFF&d=FIND&p=1&u=http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html&r=2&f=G

1918/04/01-1919/01/31 
http://data4.collectionscanada.ca/netacgi/nph-brs?s1=Princess$&s13=&s12=&l=0&s9=RG9&s7=9-52&Sect1=IMAGE&Sect2=THESOFF&Sect4=AND&Sect5=WARDPEN&Sect6=HITOFF&d=FIND&p=1&u=http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html&r=6&f=G

*****Cut and paste entire link into new URL header for viewing.*******​


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

I get bad links


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2007)

I am kind of surprised that these would be put online as Open Source.

Anyway, I tried the links for the first and got this: 





> Error #1003
> *Error!*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Mar 2007)

Worked for me. You have to copy and past the whole link into the address bar.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> War diaries - Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry​World War One​1914/11/04-1915/10/31
> http://data4.collectionscanada.ca/netacgi/nph-brs?s1=Princess$&s13=&s12=&l=0&s9=RG9&s7=9-52&Sect1=IMAGE&Sect2=THESOFF&Sect4=AND&Sect5=WARDPEN&Sect6=HITOFF&d=FIND&p=1&u=http://www.collectionscanada.ca/archivianet/02015202_e.html&r=1&f=G
> 
> 1915/11/01-1916/12/31
> ...



Links are way too wide.

So here is a better version of it lol.

1914/11/04-1915/10/31

1915/11/01-1916/12/31

1917/01/01-1918/03/31

1918/04/01-1919/01/31

No cut or paste needed


----------



## 3rd Herd (30 Mar 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Worked for me. You have to copy and past the whole link into the address bar.



Thank you. These links took a little digging to find but getting a straight "hyperlink" to them seems to be beyond mine and the sites abilities.  Thank You too Nfld, your are hired.

George,
a little time, a little inclination, a little guess work and the world is yours ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Thank you. These links took a little digging to find but getting a straight "hyperlink" to them seems to be beyond mine and the sites abilities.  Thank You too Nfld, your are hired.
> 
> George,
> a little time, a little inclination, a little guess work and the world is yours ;D



3rd Heard:

If you want  to insert hyperlinks do the following:

[ url=http://whatever the hyperlink is for what you want to link]whatever title you want[/url]

Just delete the extra space after [ and before url 

<edit>

Took me awhile to figure out how to insert hyperlinks like that lol

<edit again>

To indicate that you have to put in the long hyperlink of the item you wish us to see. From Mr. Wallace's post saying that 


> The "whatever you want.com" would still be the long address that was originally posted


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2007)

See what happens when several people attack the problem.....

Anyway.  Interesting links.  Interesting to see that some of the diaries contain such short statements, or only a diagram.  I would have expected a bit more of a narative, but I haven't looked at them all yet, either.  I am sure there will be some long statements, depending on the day and occassion.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> See what happens when several people attack the problem.....
> 
> Anyway.  Interesting links.  Interesting to see that some of the diaries contain such short statements, or only a diagram.  I would have expected a bit more of a narative, but I haven't looked at them all yet, either.  I am sure there will be some long statements, depending on the day and occassion.



Especially when the Engineers drop in  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> 3rd Heard:
> 
> If you want  to insert hyperlinks do the following:
> 
> ...



The "whatever you want.com" would still be the long address that was originally posted.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

Thx Mr. Wallace I amended my original post to reflect what you said.

:cheers:


----------

